

The Three Worst Programming Languages - horrido
https://medium.com/@richardeng/the-three-worst-programming-languages-b1ec25a232c1

======
lsiunsuex
reads title of HN post

I'll bet my weeks paycheck PHP is on this list

Clicks link

Yep! PHP made the top of the list!

I got my start in PHP

3/4 of my resume is about experience using PHP

Every week I get a message from a recruiter on LinkedIN about a job using...
PHP

IMO - That means PHP is a great language; it got me my start; it got me most
of my jobs and it continues to produce prospects for new jobs in PHP

Stop hating on PHP!

------
paulhauggis
PHP only gets a bad name because there is so much crap code out there. It's
also not cool anymore.

I remember when RoR was all the rage here on HN. Nobody wanted to admit the
glaring DB and security issues and anyone against RoR during that time was
promptly down voted and called an idiot.

It's funny. All the RoR people I know jumped ship years ago and moved onto the
next 'cool' language. IE: Javascript Frameworks.

Many startups are just as much about using the hip new language as they are
changing the world.

The real software engineers use what they know works, not what's cool.

